# La polaridad de las resistencias o Fogo probando medicamentos experimentales



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2019)

Este tema se desprendió de otro tema un* poco mas serio*


----------



## loudness (Nov 19, 2019)

Saludos

Una vez leí por encima un libro de Akihiko Kaneda (en Japón, una institución en el campo de los amplificadores caseros y redactor en revistas de audio) .
Pues en susodicho libro se pasaba un parrafo entero explicando "la importancia de la polaridad de las resistencias y su influencia en el sonido final del amplificador" y, en los circuitos que venian en el libro, las resistencias tenian una marca para no equivocar la polaridad...
No soy un experto en audio, ni siquiera en electrónica, solo un simple aficionado pero jamás habia oido que las resistencias tuvieran polaridad ni que influyeran en el sonido ni en nada de nada
Alguien me puede explicar esto o, directamente lo metemos en el saco de "mentiras del audio"?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 19, 2019)

Teniendo en cuenta que un trozo de cable (largo y diámetro x ) puede hacer las veces de resistencia.... ................. 
y que la mayoría de las resistencias se construyen enrollando cable sobre un soporte de material determinado....................
a ver cómo se le encuentra la polaridad a eso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2019)

loudness dijo:


> Alguien me puede explicar esto o, directamente lo metemos en el saco de "mentiras del audio"?


Metelo nomas en la bolsa de la basura.
Los ponja tambien mienten...y no poco. Las resistencias no tienen polaridad ni acá ni en Jamaica, y el ponja ese es un mentiroso compulsivo persiguiendo la tutuca.

"Las opiniones son libres pero los hechos son sagrados" - Carlos Fayt, juez argentino.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 19, 2019)

loudness dijo:


> Saludos
> 
> Una vez leí por encima un libro de Akihiko Kaneda (en Japón, una institución en el campo de los amplificadores caseros y redactor en revistas de audio) .
> Pues en susodicho libro se pasaba un parrafo entero explicando "la importancia de la polaridad de las resistencias y su influencia en el sonido final del amplificador" y, en los circuitos que venian en el libro, las resistencias tenian una marca para no equivocar la polaridad...
> ...



Hace muchos años, observé un detalle en un circuito que me hizo pensar que lo que el autor hacía en él podía ser un intento de minimizar inductancias parásitas de las resistencias (en el enlace van a observar dos resistencias de igual valor dispuestas en paralelo, en cada punto del circuito donde se requieran, de modo que físicamente queden las bandas de color en oposición), para un tipo muy particular de resistencias (que no sería la generalidad de lo que podemos encontrar normalmente en los circuitos). Se me ocurre que podría ser por aquellas que están conformadas por arrollamientos helicoidales. El diseñador es muy objetivo y respetable: Andrea Ciuffoli.

Hybrid Amplifier by Andrea Ciuffoli


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 19, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hace muchos años, observé un detalle en un circuito que me hizo pensar que lo que el autor hacía en él podía ser un intento de minimizar inductancias parásitas de las resistencias (en el enlace van a observar dos resistencias de igual valor dispuestas en paralelo, en cada punto del circuito donde se requieran, de modo que físicamente queden las bandas de color en oposición), para un tipo muy particular de resistencias (que no sería la generalidad de lo que podemos encontrar normalmente en los circuitos). Se me ocurre que podría ser por aquellas que están conformadas por arrollamientos helicoidales. El diseñador es muy objetivo y respetable: Andrea Ciuffoli.
> 
> Hybrid Amplifier by Andrea Ciuffoli
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 184064


En ese link no dá mediciones ni nada "tangible" que pueda sostener su opinion. Solo habla "de lo que escucha" --> validez cero.
Por mi, que ponga las resistencias como se le cante, pero si no puede probar su punto, para mí no vale nada.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 19, 2019)

En el pié de página hace mediciones, pero del amplificador completo y sin mencionar nada de lo de las resistencias. No digo que obtenga mejoras con esa disposición, simplemente lo traigo a mención como posibilidad de lo que podría haber encontrado el forista loudness. Lo de las inductancias, es una suposición mía, pero habría que probarlo en banco y desconozco si es posible o perceptible la mejora en el parámetro. La prueba no sería nada del otro mundo, solo que no dispongo inductímetro de precisión.

Otra suposición mía sería que lo que probablemente pueda buscar el autor sea distribuir la disipación en más cantidad de elementos (volúmen de componente), de modo de intentar obtener algún muy marginal plus en la distorsión y el ruido (aunque depende mucho del lugar estratégico del circuito en que se lo aplique, el circuito y en la ganancia de la etapa inmediata en torno a ese engendro o arreglo de resistencias). Eso está fundamentado y medido por Douglas Self. Aceptemos que reemplazando una única resistencia por varias en asociación serie / paralelo y manteniendo similar resistencia resultante en ambos casos, los demás parámetros pasivos resultantes difícilmente serán similares (el punto sería conocer cuánto de diferente y si influye o se pueda percibir en cada lugar en cuestión y dependiendo de la aplicación). Yo no daría una respuesta tan tajante al respecto de inductancias y capacitancias parásitas, sino daría el beneficio de la duda.


----------



## loudness (Nov 19, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Metelo nomas en la bolsa de la basura.
> Los ponja tambien mienten...y no poco. Las resistencias no tienen polaridad ni acá ni en Jamaica, y el ponja ese es un mentiroso compulsivo persiguiendo la tutuca.



Me quedo mucho mas tranquilo. 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Se me ocurre que podría ser por aquellas que están conformadas por arrollamientos helicoidales.



Si no recuerdo mal estaba hablando sobre resistencias skeleton que, no se si son helicodiales o no, pero no son baratas que digamos. 
Y, como bien dice Dr. Zoidberg, no habia mediciones ni nada por el estilo, solo las impresiones y pensamientos del tal Kaneda.

De momento al cubo de la basura 


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> es un mentiroso compulsivo persiguiendo la tutuca.



Por cierto, Dr. Zoidberg, que significa "persiguiendo la tutuca" ?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2019)

Tal ves tenga algo que ver con intentar cancelar parte de la componente inductiva y auto-inductivas de las resistencias.
Esto último dependería de cuán cercanas se colocaran  

Y si no es así, tal ves tenga que ver con otra cosa 

*Resistencias *de bajo coeficiente capacitivo e inductivo


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 19, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal ves tenga algo que ver con intentar cancelar parte de la componente inductiva y auto-inductivas de las resistencias.
> Esto último dependería de cuán cercanas se colocaran
> 
> Y si no es así, tal ves tenga que ver con otra cosa
> ...



Si tiene ganas e instrumentos para hacerlo, deléitenos Don Fogo con su sapiencia. Espero ansioso!!!. No se dejará ganar por dos tristes resistencias, me imagino?


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si tiene ganas e instrumentos para hacerlo, deléitenos Don Fogo con su sapiencia. Espero ansioso!!!. No se dejará ganar por dos tristes resistencias, me imagino?



Ahora ya no , pero hasta el 2010 tuve entre mi garras sangrientas un equipo Audio Precision con el que seguramente podría haber detectado diferencias.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 20, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ahora ya no , pero hasta el 2010 tuve entre mi garras sangrientas un equipo Audio Precision con el que seguramente podría haber detectado diferencias.



Un inductímetro tal vez?. Sería comparar alguno de los parámetros pasivos restantes (L o C) de una resistencia contra la resultante equivalente de otras dos en esa configuración "antiparalelo o en antibandas" (por ponerle un título!!!)...


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 20, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Un inductímetro tal vez?. Sería comparar alguno de los parámetros pasivos restantes (L o C) de una resistencia contra la resultante equivalente de otras dos en esa configuración "antiparalelo o en antibandas" (por ponerle un título!!!)...



De esos nunca tuve.

Ahora no tengo tiempo, tengo que ir a hacer simulacro de trabajo , pero cuando retorne voy a explayarme en una teoría *"Re pitufo"* que se me ocurrió al respecto de la polaridad, de esas que le encantan el *@Dr."Z" *, obviamente sin argumentos y absolutamente_ "tirada de los pelos" _


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 20, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> De esos nunca tuve.
> 
> Ahora no tengo tiempo, tengo que ir a hacer simulacro de trabajo , pero cuando retorne voy a explayarme en una teoría *"Re pitufo"* que se me ocurrió al respecto de la polaridad, de esas que le encantan el *@Dr."Z" *, obviamente sin argumentos y absolutamente_ "tirada de los pelos" _



Francamente, me pondría a intentarlo con la sonda de medición del ARTA (que me ha quedado tirada por ahí), si la resolución de todo el conjunto lo permite (soft + placa de sonido + sonda). El inconveniente es que estoy con otras preocupaciones y la última vez que intenté hacer algunos cambios en mi lugar para las experimentaciones, por estar medio bobina mandé accidentalmente un corto contra +V una de las salidas del clase A (el onda pichón de dron con 8 coolers) y por suerte solo voló un mosfet quedando todo el resto del circuito libre de una bruta cachetada (del mosfet por suerte tenía un par de repuestos sin utilizar, así que fué cambiar eso solo y seguir disfrutando, ya que es un diseño terriblemente robusto). En lo posterior, implementé ecualización de sala con MIC y quedó taaaaan pero taaaaan natural y radicalmente cambiado el sistema, que ahora no acomodo siquiera un alfiler de posición, para que no cambie nada de lo realista que se escucha. Fueron horas y horas con el REW, pero valió enormemente el esfuerzo.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 22, 2019)

Bueno, aquí va la teoría esotérica y repitufo que intentaría explicar este esquema con "Resistencias polarizadas"




Se me ocurrió lo siguiente:
El diagrama eléctrico de una resistencia sería algo como





​La de arriba es la resistencia ideal y lo de abajo el engendro que compramos en el proveedor

Si solamente se trabajara con CC no habría inconveniente, pero nada es fácil en la vida, apareció la CA y se complicó todo.

Este es el momento en a alguien se le ocurre aclarar que el orden de los productos no afecta los factores, o algo así, cosa que no voy a discutir, entonces da lo mismo poner de una u otra forma la dichosa resistencia.

*1) ¿ Por que 2 resistencias en circuitos de audio/alterna ?*
Colocando 2 o mas resistencias en paralelo hasta lograr el mismo valor, la componente inductiva que *NO *es poca *VA *disminuyendo.
Esto deja el circuito ajustado a un valor mas real, valor de resistencia solo resistivo

*2) Aquí viene mi observación sobre polaridad *

Las resistencias "Físicamente" *NO* son simétricas, se tallan a partir de un cilindro de cerámica recubierto por metal o carbón que se elimina en forma de "Rosca" hasta lograr el valor deseado.
Esto deja en una de las puntas un "Bloque" de carbón o metal

- Bueno ¿ Y cual es el problema ?

El problema *NO* es en la resistencia, sino la resistencia con su entorno 

*Ejemploide:*
Supongamos una resistencia colocada parada con el bloque sin tallar cercano a la PCB donde está montada, aparecerá sumado a todas las componentes esotéricas propias de la resistencia una nueva componente capacitiva de valor ínfimo por cierto.

En el punto 1 colocamos 2 resistencias en paralelo para anular la componente inductiva, y ahora damos vuela 1 de ellas para compensar la componente capacitiva de la resistencia con el entorno. 

*Amen.*


----------



## EdgardoCas (Nov 22, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> El problema *NO* es en la resistencia, sino la resistencia con su entorno



Sería como la controversia (dicotomía, la llaman los estudiosos) de la psicología entre "herencia y ambiente" ? o más complicado aún?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 22, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *1) ¿ Por que 2 resistencias en circuitos de audio/alterna ?*
> Colocando 2 o mas resistencias en paralelo hasta lograr el mismo valor, la componente inductiva que *NO *es poca *VA *disminuyendo.
> Esto deja el circuito ajustado a un valor mas real, valor de resistencia solo resistivo


Huuummmmmmmm....y las inductacias de los trazos del PCB que llegan a ellas y de los terminales de las resistencias no juegan?



Fogonazo dijo:


> En el punto 1 colocamos 2 resistencias en paralelo para anular la componente inductiva, y ahora damos vuela 1 de ellas para compensar la componente capacitiva de la resistencia con el entorno.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 22, 2019)

Al disponer dos o más resistencias en paralelo, provoca que la inductancia parásita resultante del conjunto sea menor que la menor inductancia parásita de cualquiera de ellas, quitando momentáneamente del análisis para arribar a esta primera afirmación la inductancia parásita que formaría el propio layout de interconexión.

Puede suceder que lo que se minimice por la propia disposición en paralelo quede enmascarada parcial o totalmente por el agregado de inductancia parásita en serie propia de la bifurcación de los caminos de PCB hacia las distintas ramas del paralelo.

Estamos hablando de valores muy residuales y puede ser posible que las inductancias del PCB sean aún más importantes que las de las propias resistencias. Sería una situación muy relativa y para analizar en cada aplicación. No creo se pueda llegar a generalizar alguna conclusión.

Algo similar sucedería con las capacidades parásitas distribuidas. ¿Cómo manejaríamos con precisión las distancias al plano de tierra, si con reducir la misma a la mitad ya duplicamos la capacidad?. Imagínense que si el cuerpo de una resistencia se encuentra a 1 mm del plano de tierra (como potencial de referencia, aunque podría ser cualquier otro también), sus capacidades distribuidas a tierra son de un valor arbitrario C, pero, si la distancia al mismo plano solo se reduce en 0,5 mm, las capacidades distribuidas a tierra se duplican.

En el amplificador de Andrea Ciuffoli, no alcanzo a ver si dispone las resistencias paradas o acostadas, atendiendo a la teoría de Don Fogo en relación a una posible capacidad asimétrica hacia los extremos del cuerpo de la resistencia (por la forma en que estarían fabricadas). Para probar esa asimetría de capacidad parásita, se me ocurre que puede conectarse la punta - del capacímetro hacia la cara cobreada de una placa vírgen de PCB y, la punta + a un extremo de la resistencia bajo prueba. Habría que disponer la mitad del cuerpo de la resistencia acostado sobre la cara de cobre del PCB, de modo que la otra mitad del cuerpo de la resistencia quede en el aire (Ver esquemas adjuntos). Luego, hacer lo mismo pero con el otro extremo. Ahí tendrían que aparecer las diferencias (si la resolución y los parámetros lo permiten).





Por otro lado, de malo nomás, les tiro una punta: un resorte enrrollado en determinado sentido no cambia su sentido de arrollamiento por más que giremos 180° la posición de su eje de enrollamiento. Ahora, ¿qué sucedería si se asocian dos resistencias de arrollamiento de alambre cuyos sentidos de arrollamiento sean opuestos?

PD: acá encontré la disposición de las resistencias en el amplificador de Ciuffoli





Ya veo que Ciuffoli no tenía los valores normalizados que requería el circuito y le mandó asociación derecho sin pensarla demasiado y, nos tiene aquí delirando como locos!!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Al disponer dos o más resistencias en paralelo, provoca que la inductancia parásita resultante del conjunto sea menor que la menor inductancia parásita de cualquiera de ellas, quitando momentáneamente del análisis para arribar a esta primera afirmación la inductancia parásita que formaría el propio layout de interconexión.


No creo, estamos hablando, mas bien escribiendo, de unos mm de pista de impreso contra varias espiras de material resistivo.
Observación subjetiva 


> Estamos hablando de valores muy residuales y puede ser posible que las inductancias del PCB sean aún más importantes que las de las propias resistencias. Sería una situación muy relativa y para analizar en cada aplicación. No creo se pueda llegar a generalizar alguna conclusión.


Definitivamente nones.
Esto si lo he visto bastante generalizado en amplificadores de alta gama (No pitufos) aplicado a las resistencias de emisor de los transistores de salida. 


> . . . . En el amplificador de Andrea Ciuffoli, no alcanzo a ver si dispone las resistencias paradas o acostadas, atendiendo a la teoría de Don Fogo en relación a una posible capacidad asimétrica hacia los extremos del cuerpo de la resistencia (por la forma en que estarían fabricadas). Para probar esa asimetría de capacidad parásita, se me ocurre que puede conectarse la punta - del capacímetro hacia la cara cobreada de una placa vírgen de PCB y, la punta + a un extremo de la resistencia bajo prueba. Habría que disponer la mitad del cuerpo de la resistencia acostado sobre la cara de cobre del PCB, de modo que la otra mitad del cuerpo de la resistencia quede en el aire (Ver esquemas adjuntos). Luego, hacer lo mismo pero con el otro extremo. Ahí tendrían que aparecer las diferencias (si la resolución y los parámetros lo permiten).


Si, sería una forma, tal ves en alguna oportunidad lo realice.
Pero creo que existirían una "Parva" de factores que podrían afectar la comparación de valores.


> . . . . Por otro lado, de malo nomás, les tiro una punta: un resorte enrrollado en determinado sentido no cambia su sentido de arrollamiento por más que giremos 180° la posición de su eje de enrollamiento. Ahora, ¿qué sucedería si se asocian dos resistencias de arrollamiento de alambre cuyos sentidos de arrollamiento sean opuestos?


Así se hacen las resistencias anti-auto-inductivas con disposición en forma de *"Z" 
[Comentario Off Topic On]*
Sacaron al Zorro de canal 13 
*[Comentario Off Topic Off]*


> . . Ya veo que Ciuffoli no tenía los valores normalizados que requería el circuito y le mandó asociación derecho sin pensarla demasiado y, nos tiene aquí delirando como locos!!!!



Hacía bastante que no delirábamos un poquito, creo que nos lo merecemos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 23, 2019)

La teoría de Don Fogo sobre una posible asimetría en la capacidad distribuida no la voy a poder probar por el momento, ya que el único capacímetro que me ha quedado confiablemente operativo mide desde los 14 pF en adelante (y es autorango, lo que me resulta bastaaante "jolesto"). Tengo un viejo Goldstar con ajuste manual a cero, pero un amigazo (por no decir otra barabaridad) me lo dañó.

He probado con dos resistencias de 2 W directamente sobre las mismas borneras del instrumento y nada (ni mueve la lectura aún sin colocarle siquiera las puntas de prueba, como para que no agreguen su propia capacidad). Lo más cómico es que me cansé de implementar capacitores de 4,7 pF en los osciladores de FM que armábamos de chico con el BF494: enrroscábamos dos alambrecitos telefónicos un par de centímetros y listo, salía todo funcionando. Éramos taaan pobres!!!. Baaaahh, lo seguimos siendo!!! 

Así que, Don Fogo, hasta que no aparezca algún otro loco con mejor instrumental que el yo cuento y le demuestre lo contrario, puede seguir disfrutando su teoría hasta que se la desbanquen.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 23, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> . . . . Así que, Don Fogo, hasta que no aparezca algún otro loco con mejor instrumental que el yo cuento y le demuestre lo contrario, puede seguir disfrutando su teoría hasta que se la desbanquen.



En realidad lo mio es un intento de explicación de lo que "Creo" es la teoría de "Don Ciuffoli", tendría que venir el mismo en persona o espíritu a hacer la aclaraciones pertinentes.

No fuiste el único que trenzaba unos alambritos de un par telefónico para lograr capacitores del orden de pF


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2019)

Aquí encontré algo al respecto en lo de Ciuffoli:



Del enlace sobre su particular versión de Mosfet Power Follower: the Power Folllower (actualización 2019), que fué una derivación del diseño del conocido Pavel Macura

Enlace del Mosfet Power Follower de Ciuffoli (versión 1999): the Power Folllower

Diseño de Pavel Macura:


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Aquí encontré algo al respecto en lo de Ciuffoli:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 184211
> . . . .


Sip, poner 2 resistencias en paralelo da una componente inductiva menor que una sola, eso estaba claro, pero sigo sin encontrar mucho sentido de invertir una de las resistencias.
Tal como acotaste antes, invertir la resistencia no invierte el sentido de la hélice, resorte o rosca.


----------



## capitanp (Nov 24, 2019)

se me ocurre que con un generador de frecuencia, un osciloscopio y un divisor resistivo con resistencias en contraposicion seria mas que suficiente para comprobar la veracidad de semejante aberración


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2019)

Si se cree que es una aberración, hay que comprobar lo contrario. Con opiniones subjetivas no alcanza. Yo, por el momento y con los instrumentos que dispongo, no puedo afirmar lo contrario y mientras tanto doy beneficio de la duda sobre qué pueda suceder marginalmente con los parámetros parásitos y distribuidos L y C.

Lo que propone Don Fogo, podría ser, ¿por qué no?.

Lo que agregaron recientemente peperc y blanko001, también podría ser, ¿por qué no?.

Mientras tanto, dudo y espero.

Supe ver, aunque no tengo buena vista ya, que en algunas resistencias se les nota como una suerte de espiralado superficial, aunque debo reconocer que no tengo ni la más pálida idea de cómo sería el proceso exacto de fabricación de las mismas que dispongo y si eso se ha mantenido siempre así con los años. ¿Será que se pueda identificar a simple vista ese sentido de espiralamiento antes de asociarlas?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2019)

No aclara gran cosa, pero algo es algo




Respecto a la posibilidad de que durante le proceso se llegue a invertir y queden los colores en orden inverso según caiga la resistencia* "no creo"*.
Siendo un proceso tan repetitivo, re-ordenar las resistencias para pintar primero y dibujar las bandas daría como resultado un paso innecesario que se elimina con solo mantener un proceso continuo y la resistencia alineada durante todo el proceso.

Por aquí encontré una imagen de la hélice y el bloque final en la resistencia


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2019)

Hemos buscado y encontrado lo mismo casi en el mismo tiempo, Don Fogo!!!.



Ahí se ven de arriba hacia abajo una de 27 ohmios, 330 ohmios y 3M3 ohmios. Si bien en la foto coinciden en el sentido de espiralamiento, si tomamos como referencia la banda de la tolerancia (por ejemplo), me quedan dudas si todas las fábricas toman ese mismo sentido para hacerlas o dependerá de cada línea de producción.

Lo que sí queda muy claro es que la inductancia parásita del cuerpo (sin contar los terminales) es mayor en la mayor resistencia, mientras que la capacidad distribuida al plano del PCB (si las resistencias se disponen acostadas sobre el PCB y formar el mismo PCB el otro potencial de referencia) sería mayor en la menor resistencia (ya que es menor el área de material resistivo que ha sido retirado sobre el cilindro de cerámica y, por ende, esa placa formada tiene mayor superficie contra el plano del PCB).


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hemos buscado y encontrado lo mismo casi en el mismo tiempo, Don Fogo!!!.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 184216
> 
> Ahí se ven de arriba hacia abajo una de 27 ohmios, 330 ohmios y 3M3 ohmios. Si bien en la foto coinciden en el sentido de espiralamiento, si tomamos como referencia la banda de la tolerancia (por ejemplo), me quedan dudas si todas las fábricas toman ese mismo sentido para hacerlas o dependerá de cada línea de producción.



No le hace que las bandas de colores coincidan o no con el sentido de rotación de la hélice.

El caso es si la dichosa "R" posee mayor capacidad hacia un extremo que hacia el otro, en todo caso las bandas de color servirían para dar una orientación geográfica 

Para este caso tampoco es válido combinar  "R" de distinta marca, así sean de la misma precisión/material, ya que ahí nadie garantiza nada.

Este tema está comenzando a provocarme dolor de cabeza, o será exceso de malbec


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2019)

Lo que sucede, Fogo, es que a la gran mayoría de nosotros seguramente se nos ha enseñado y machacado que una resistencia es un elemento muy simplón y sin mayores vueltas para darle, con lo que seguramente crecimos dando por sentado todo el dominio de su teoría.

¿Quién se molestaría en analizar lo que poquito a poco se está juntando en este thread?. Que resulta inquietante y patea un poco el tablero de lo que ya sabemos, no lo niego.

No hay que preocuparse mucho tampoco ni volverse locos, pero hay que reconocer que es un lindo material para experimentación.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Lo que sucede, Fogo, es que a la gran mayoría de nosotros seguramente se nos ha enseñado y machacado que una resistencia es un elemento muy simplón y sin mayores vueltas para darle, con lo que seguramente crecimos dando por sentado todo el dominio de su teoría.
> 
> ¿Quién se molestaría en analizar lo que poquito a poco se está juntando en este thread?. Que resulta inquietante y patea un poco el tablero de lo que ya sabemos, no lo niego.
> 
> No hay que preocuparse mucho tampoco ni volverse locos, pero hay que reconocer que es un lindo material para experimentación.



Es que te falta aplicar la lógica de una empresa donde trabajé en la que se predicaba: _*"Porque hacerlo simple pudiendo hacerlo complicado y a un costo muy superior" *_

Al margen de nuestro desarrollo intelectual, no se me ocurre de momento, como se podría medir de forma fehaciente, si existiese, la diferencia de capacidad hacia un extremo u otro. 

Obviamente sin invertir mucho tiempo, mucho esfuerzo ni $$$


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2019)

Es que no me dá verguenza decir que mucho de lo que aquí y ahora estamos viendo no le dí pelota en mi vida (muy posiblemente, sea para seguir sin darle pelota en los diseños comunes que me ocupan).

Leí que las capacidades distribuidas podrían estar en el orden de 0,1 pF a 1,5 pF (en las SMD) y algo como hasta 14 pF en las otras dentro de lo normalitas. Con el capacímetro, estoy frito, ya que muestra 14 pF de mínima y no se mueve de ahí con resistencias de 2 W. Habría que probar lo de capitanp (generador de RF y osciloscopio). Generador de RF no dispongo ni voy a disponer, ya que no es mi área y, no creo que con un generador de AF acuse algo visible.


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 24, 2019)

Realmente es poca la probabilidad de demostrar que exista diferencia a parte de la visual. Ya que el modelo resistivo teórico aplica infinitesimalmente a cada porción del alambre y tampoco define si en primer lugar a la entrada el comportamiento de la corriente es inductivo, resistivo o capacitivo y que al invertirlo se invierta ese orden. 
En éste momento la duda recae sobre el autor de dicho montaje, cuál es su base o fundamento y si hay peso o razones suficientes a parte de ser un mito.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2019)

blanko001 dijo:


> Realmente es poca la probabilidad de demostrar que exista diferencia a parte de la visual. Ya que el modelo resistivo teórico aplica infinitesimalmente a cada porción del alambre y tampoco define si en primer lugar a la entrada el comportamiento de la corriente es inductivo, resistivo o capacitivo y que al invertirlo se invierta ese orden.
> En éste momento la duda recae sobre el autor de dicho montaje, cuál es su base o fundamento y si hay peso o razones suficientes a parte de ser un mito.


Obviamente.
Tal ves esto sería relevante en algún equipo de UHF o frecuencias superiores, pero para nuestro universo mas terrenal podríamos asegurar que no existe.
Son mas relevantes las inductancias parásitas del impreso que estas capacidades.

Respecto al autor del circuito que dio pie a este tema, me recordó a un conocido director técnico argentino . . . .

Esta opinión corre por mi cuenta,  ​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> o será exceso de malbec


Mas bien será "deficit" de Malbec 

Caballeros:
Que las resistencias tienen componente inductiva y capacitiva se sabe desde hace un laaaaaargo tiempo, pero tal como antes comentaron (y no es dicifil probarlo) estamos hablando de un *amplificador de audio*!!!! y no de uno de señales de uhf ni microondas.
Quieren probar el efecto que produce considerar una capacidad de 10pF o una inductancia de 20 nH??? Pues bueno, ni hace falta medirlo: una simulacion con el LTSpice o con el Tina les mostrará los efectos. Luego de que los vean, comiencen a preguntarse si vale la pena encarar el gasto o el trabajo de disponer de instrumental (y aprender a usarlo) para medir un parámetro que es menos que completamente irrelevante a las frecuencias de audio y con ese diseño de amplificador. Fijense que el tío no dice cuales resistencias usa ni como optimiza el layout del PCB para minimizar los efectos de las inductancias distribuidas vs. capacitores de filtro y bypass.

Les recomiendo que no pierdan el tiempo inutilmente y comiencen estudios en microondas si quieren ver que sucede con las capacidades e inductancias de los componentes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Mas bien será "deficit" de Malbec


Podría ser, estoy tomando una medicación que no debe ser combinada con etílicos , y tal ves esté sufriendo "síndrome de abstinencia"


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Podría ser, estoy tomando una medicación que no debe ser combinada con etílicos , y tal ves esté sufriendo "síndrome de abstinencia"


Cuidese entonces.
Si el alcohol mata los bichos no entiendo por que no lo dejan beberlo....ayudaría a su salud y bolsillo (el alcohol está mas barato que la mayoria de los medicamentos).

Saluuuuuuuuuuú !!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Cuidese entonces.
> Si el alcohol mata los bichos no entiendo por que no lo dejan beberlo....ayudaría a su salud y bolsillo (el alcohol está mas barato que la mayoria de los medicamentos).
> 
> Saluuuuuuuuuuú !!


No te creas, ayer fui a un mayorista de bebidas etílicas y casi me infarto con el precio del fernet, casi 600$ la botella de 1L (9,50U$) 
El vino está mas barato


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2019)

Ahhhhh...zafé!!!! No me banco el fernet.
Aun así, 10 trumps por esa bebida es una barbaridad, pero los vale por que hace años que es moda.
De todas formas, $600 debe valer un antibiotico de medio pelo (sin OS claro).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2019)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> ¿No podeis probar poniendo muchas en serie/paralelo y luego girar una de las lineas? supongo que aumentara la inductancia y sera mas fácil de medir



Inteligente, positivo y estratégico aporte. Es un posible camino 

Si la montaña no viene a Mahoma...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2019)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> ¿No podeis probar poniendo muchas en serie/paralelo y luego girar una de las lineas? supongo que aumentara la inductancia y sera mas fácil de medir


Lo importante no es medir cuanto vale la inductancia, por que al no ser un dato del fabricante no se garantiza siquiera que exista una inductancia ni que sea repetible ni que siga un patron ni que -si existe- valga lo mismo para todos los fabricantes. 
Lo importante es evaluar el impacto de ese componente sobre el circuito a las frecuencias normales de operacion (20Hz a 20kHz en este caso). Es, mas o menos, como pretender medir la resistencia de los terminales de un capacitor y en base a eso querer evaluar su impacto en los amplificadores de audio... Pppssssssssssssssssss


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2019)

Jeronimo17 dijo:


> Yo lo solo lo decía por curiosidad, no por que vaya a afectar a un equipo de audio



No te quedes con la curiosidad ni con la sola subjetividad de lo que podamos dar como opinión sin prueba en mano de lo contrario. Si querés saber qué sucede, probalo y contanos. Apoyo tu postura y tu pensamiento abierto, así las conclusiones sirvan para otras aplicaciones que no sean las de audio (ya que el tema ha sido separado del thread original y entiendo que podría tomar importancia para otras áreas también).

Nadie aquí tiene mediciones de qué sucede concretamente ni ha cuantificado el fenómeno (si se dá o no tiene que darse y, si lo hace, ¿en qué medida?). Sería bueno ver mediciones de pruebas reales.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2019)

Lo de poner varias en paralelo y luego dar vuelta todas lo había pensado.
Incluso pensé en un dispositivo tipo pinza con una hoja de latón como base y del otro lado varias delgas también de latón que presionen, digamos unas 10 resistencias cortadas a la misma medida de largo (Ambos terminales).
Tomada la inductancia se invierten las resistencias y se toma nuevamente la medida, suponiendo una diferencia de 0,1pF * 10 ya estamos en el orden del pF un valor mas terrenal o factible de medir por simples mortales.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2019)

En lugar de un plano como había sugerido, ¿sería una faja cruzando perpendicular la mitad del cuerpo de cada resistencia?



Lo que se vé por debajo del tape sería la faja de cobre (cubriendo solo la mitad del cuerpo de cada resistencia). Donde coloqué el (-), tendrían que estar todos esos terminales de la derecha interconectados. A la faja conecto el otro terminal del capacímetro y mido.

Luego, desplazo la faja hacia la otra mitad de cada resistencia (lado de la banda de tolerancia) y aplico (-) en los terminales de la izquierda (que tendrían que estar ahora interconectados). ¿Mido y comparo para verificar lo de las asimetrías que habías mencionado?.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> En lugar de un plano como había sugerido, ¿sería una faja cruzando perpendicular la mitad del cuerpo de cada resistencia?


Yo había pensado medir capacitancia propia de la "R"+ la capacitancia imaginaria de Don Ciuffoli , pero lo de la faja también sería opción 
Algo mas "brutal" sería meter una parte de la resistencia dentro de un tubo, como eran los capacitores variables coaxiales o lo son ahora los capacitores "Trombón"


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2019)

Perdón, pero me perdí. No soy taaan viejo, soy un poco más contemporáneo .


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 24, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Perdón, pero me perdí. No soy taaan viejo, soy un poco más contemporáneo .


Lástima eran unas "Bellezas" de la tornería


Creo que me enamoré de mi propia idea 
Armar un capacitor trombón con la víctima
Terminales cortados al mismo largo, precisión "Extrema"
Este capacitor lo incluimos en un oscilador junto a un capacitor fijo como para que la frecuencia *NO *sea demasiado alta
La resistencia *NO *forma parte del circuito, solo la presencia física altera la frecuencia.
Comparando las frecuencias al derecho y al revés se determina cuanto varió la capacidad de Don Ciuffoli


Encontré uno 






2 piezas concéntricas de aluminio con canales tallados
una penetraba dentro de la otra (Perdón por la expresión) pero sin contacto
eléctrico, mediante un tornillo se ajustaba la penetración (Perdón por la expresión) y la capacidad

Y este engendro es la idea





El tubo de adentro sería la resistencia​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2019)

Insisto: antes de decidirse a comprar un Audio Precision (aunque no se si tiene capacidad para medir los supuestos efectos) deberían simular el circuito original con resistencias e inductores y capacitores.
Ahí podran probar los valores de C y L que les plazca sin tener que cortar ni bobinar NADA. Una vez que sepan como va la onda, empiezan a juntar dolares para comprar el AP....o nó... depende que salga en la compu.
A mi me parece que se estan empeñando en medir algo que ni siquiera han comprobado que existe.

Yo ya creo que este tema sobrepasó el Pitufean Top Level y en cualquier momento aparecen las pastillas azules y rojas...

Yo haría lo siguiente: me voy a un sitio web que permita el calculo de inductores con nucleo de aire (el nucleo donde se bobinan las resistencias es aislante, ok?) y calcularía cual es la inductancia inicial de una resistencia metal film "bobinada". Luego se puede desarrollar la teoría de como influye el efecto skin en el valor de la resistencia e inductancia...

Si ven que les faltan parametros para los calculos anteriores habra que desarmar resistencias y ver cuanto valen...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2019)

Ahhhhh ....ya encontre el tema de la polaridad!!!! 
Es muy simple: aplicando la ley del tío Ohm se demuestra que cuando circula corriente por una resistencia se produce una "caída de tensión" sobre esa resistencia, por lo que un extremo (por donde entra la corriente --> Ley de Kirchoff) tiene una tensión mas alta que el otro (por donde sale la corriente), ergo, un extremo (el primero) es mas positivo que el otro (el segundo) y es facil encontrar que el primero es + y el segundo es -
Aun no demuestro como invirtiendo la resistencia este proceso tambien se invierte, pero si sigo jugando un rato con las leyes fundamentales algo voy a encontrar.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 24, 2019)

Sigo apoyando el camino de intentar una comprobación práctica y mensurable de algún fenómeno que pueda ocurrir, ya sea con C o con L o con ambos parámetros, al asociar dos resistores así (en "antibandas" o como quieran llamarlo). La teoría sobre cómo se comportarían los parámetros pasivos en las distintas escalas de frecuencia de empleo (comportamiento resistivo cuasi puro, impedancia decreciente por efecto capacitivo e impedancia creciente por efecto inductivo) es conocida, difundida y no es necesario volver sobre lo mismo. ¿Por qué no intentar lo que Fogo plantea o lo que Ciuffoli empleó?. Con mediciones ya en mano, podríamos discutir posteriormente en qué aplicaciones podría resultar influyente esa curiosa disposición.

Por otro lado, por más pericia que tengamos con un simulador, nos estaríamos basándonos en parámetros de lanzamiento que cualquier común y terrenal de nosotros no podría corroborar siquiera si están en las escalas que los fabricantes sostienen esos parámetros están. Acceder a componentes premiun aquí y que los mismos cumplan con lo que dicen cumplir? Jajajajaja, permítanme dudar como dudaría también de los parámetros T/S que cualquier fabricante de parlantes baratos dan. Podríamos dar una acotación al problema, pero asegurar si esa acotación tiene los límites perfectamente definidos... NUNCA.

Siga adelante Fogo o quien quiera experimentar, que yo presto todo mi apoyo en eso.

No caigamos en la soberbia de creer que nos la sabemos toda. Esa actitud cierra puertas a las posibilidades de descubrir fenómenos adicionales a las situaciones que podríamos haber dado perfectamente por sentadas y conocidas.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 24, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Por qué no intentar lo que Fogo plantea o lo que Ciuffoli empleó?.


Por que Fogo reconoce que es un delirio y Ciuffoli no dá ninguna prueba de lo que dice.
Por que deberíamos creerle a Ciuffoli si en el mismo documento -y sin pruebas- juzga marcas de capacitores y dice cuales cumplen y cuales no???

Diego, esto no tiene que ver con saberselas todas o no, esto tiene que ver con la ciencia y el método científico: si quienes sostienen esas cosas no son capaces de probarlas, ni siquiera experimentalmente, no merecen que nadie se tome el trabajo de demostrarlo por ellos.

Diego...te fuiste al lado azul. Que la fuerza te acompañe.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Nov 25, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por que Fogo reconoce que es un delirio y Ciuffoli no dá ninguna prueba de lo que dice.
> Por que deberíamos creerle a Ciuffoli si en el mismo documento -y sin pruebas- juzga marcas de capacitores y dice cuales cumplen y cuales no???
> 
> Diego, esto no tiene que ver con saberselas todas o no, esto tiene que ver con la ciencia y el método científico: si quienes sostienen esas cosas no son capaces de probarlas, ni siquiera experimentalmente, no merecen que nadie se tome el trabajo de demostrarlo por ellos.
> ...



Eduardo, yo no me fuí a ningún lado. Procuro favorecer una actitud proactiva y que se encuentre un disparador para los temas. Veo, innecesaria y negativa, una actitud soberbia de tu parte en intervenir en el tema con una aparente intención de darle corte con una autoridad de opinión que, por lo menos, se visualiza dudosa, ya que no has aportado al menos una prueba contundente llevada a cabo por vos mismo de lo contrario. ¿Por qué también deberíamos creerte?.

Que vos puedas conocer el fin del cuento, es tu capitalización, pero no la de otros. Dejá que otros experimenten y lo aprendan: así funciona un foro y así se permite otras opiniones alternativas a la sola tuya.

Por otro lado, si conocés el fin del cuento ¿por qué no lo aportás en pro del foro?. ¿O tengo que pensar que hay actitud de mezquindad, también?

No te ofendas ni te sientas aludido, pero la fuerza siempre me acompaña.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2019)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> *ya que no has aportado al menos una prueba contundente llevada a cabo por vos mismo de lo contrario. ¿Por qué también deberíamos creerte?*.


Me importa muy poco si me creen o nó, y además, nunca he pedido que me *crean* (eso es TU interpretación).
Pero a diferencia de Ciuffoli, yo no me baso en lo que oigo o en lo que creo o en lo que me dicen, sino que uso conocimiento que está distribuido por el mundo, verificado por pares y al alcance de quien quiera usarlo. En caso de no creerme, ver acá: https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-d&q=real+resistor+model
Por otra parte, vos no le pedís a Ciuffoli que demuestre la importancia de colocar resistencias en paralelo y con los extremos intercambiados para anular no sé que cosa y pretendés exigirme a mí "una prueba contundente" ??? Psssssssssssssss.....



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Que vos puedas conocer el fin del cuento, es tu capitalización, pero no la de otros. Dejá que otros experimenten y lo aprendan: así funciona un foro y así se permite otras opiniones alternativas a la sola tuya.


El camino de la experimentación que estás recomendando es completamente inviable por que requiere de montajes y equipamientos que, en primer lugar, distan mucho de la aplicación del amplificador de Ciuffoli y en segundo lugar, suenan a adivinanza.
Se los he dicho varias veces: si tienen tanta confianza de que va a aparecer algo mágico, entonces usen un simulador y verifiquen que es lo que sucede con valores de picofaradios y nanohenries en capacitores y resistencias del modelo que publicó Fogo (o en el que quieran) y a las frecuencias de operación del audio. Cuando sepan si ocurre "algo" que sea importante, o nó, van a comenzar a "capitalizar" el conocimiento adquirido y usarlo para diseñar experimentos.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Por otro lado, si conocés el fin del cuento *¿por qué no lo aportás en pro del foro?*. ¿O tengo que pensar que hay actitud de mezquindad, también?


Por lo mismo que vos sostenés:


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Que vos puedas conocer el fin del cuento, es tu capitalización, pero no la de otros. Dejá que otros experimenten y lo aprendan:


Lo de mezquindad corre por tu cuenta: Yo ya dije que es lo que hay que hacer para "ver la verdad" ==> Simularlo. Vas a gastar cero pesos y un poco de tiempo


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 25, 2019)

La verdad pienso que el tal Ciuffoli se equivocó al pensar que al invertir una de las dos resistencias en paralelo el enrollamiento interno quedaría invertido con respecto a la otra; que sería un propósito real para disminuír más una inductancia tan despreciable que no importa en un amplificador de audio. 
Otra opción que considero absurda porque es un supuesto, es que en algo muy mínimo interfieren las bandas de color. Se me ocurre que pueda existir cierta capacitancia de una resistencia con respecto a la otra. Solo que preferiría que no pongan atención jajajaja


----------



## EdgardoCas (Nov 25, 2019)

A ver si entiendo. El señor Ciufolli, en lugar de poner una r de 100 ohms pone 2 resistencias en paralelo que reunan 100 ohms?? y cómo determina "el lado", con los colorcitos???


----------



## sebsjata (Nov 25, 2019)

aquí hay algo parecido pero con los capacitores, el video trata de que lado conectar los capacitores, si del lado de la capa externa o la capa interna, y habla precisamente de la banda negra que se supone que señala una de las dos capas, pero en ningun caso señala la misma capa, incluso en capacitores de la misma marca.
*Are Your Capacitors Installed Backwards? Build this and find out*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Nov 25, 2019)

EdgardoCas dijo:


> y cómo determina "el lado", con los colorcitos???


El "lado" es irrelevante. Poniendolas en paralelo podes, eventualmente, reducir la inductancia, que a frecuencias de audio tiene influencia despreciable (que además es desconocida y que tampoco está garantizada ni reconocida por el fabricante) a valores mas chicos aún....que siguen siendo despreciables. El resto es circo para que los audiófilos se llenen la boca hablando tonteras..
Tal vez pronto salga a vender resistencias con "lado" reconocible y garantizado a U$S 2000 que provocarían orgasmos acústicos (los baffles y la sala por ahora no importan. Con eso te sacarán plata mas tarde).


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 26, 2019)

​*Aclaraciones:*
1) Robotina cobró extra 
2) El "leitmotiv" del tema el la capacitancia parásita asimétrica de de las resistencias 
3) El efecto de la gravedad terrestre sobre la inductancia parásita de las resistencias lo dejamos para el 25 de diciembre y el 1° de enero 
4) Robotina, como siempre, tiene premio


----------



## peperc (Nov 26, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El "lado" es irrelevante. .



en realidad, han escrito aca de como "hacer la prueba" , con osciloscopiuos, o simuladores ...
cuando la respuesta es infinitamente mas simple.

1 -- de que estan hablando ??  de el efecto de algo .
pues bien: 
es simple.
vean en que parte de el circuito ese efecto seria mas notorio  y prueben :

sueldan 2 o 3 grupos con las resistencias de el mismo lado y le dan "una probadita" ustedes o le llaman a dumbo que tiene mas oreja.

luego sueldan esos mismos 2 o 3 grupos con las resistencias invertidas y le dan "otra probadita" ESCUCHANDO.

si no notan diferencia alguna, listo, fin de el tema.

ahora bien, si me dicen que quizas no se note audiblemente pero un transceptor oscilografico de ondas gamma lo detectaria yo les pregunto : 
y ?? 
el equipo de musica es para escuchar ??  o para ver como se mueven las lucesitas y hologramas de el transceptor oscilografico de ondas gamma.

y con eso sacan la conclusion de si es al dope o no este asunto .


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 26, 2019)

Le buamo a pedir a Robotina que se ponga dos calzones uno encima del otro , uno dado vuelta . . .  . . .  a ver si se le disminuye . . .


----------



## capitanp (Nov 26, 2019)

he, che lo de los cap de poliester arrollado es valido, pero solo para el ruido


----------

